

Abstract Studio Is Today - r3bl
http://abstract-studio.tumblr.com/post/126493791553/abstract-studio-is-today

======
luck87
The AbstractEngine will be available on november
[http://www.abstractstudio.co/engine.html](http://www.abstractstudio.co/engine.html)

------
luck87
We are waiting for that :-)

